# An update on my milling endevor (dream)



## David Van Asperen (Aug 25, 2012)

[attachment=9661][attachment=9662][attachment=9663][attachment=9664]An update on my log milling dream that started 20 plus years ago, I finally got around to purchasing a used CSM it is an Alaskan MK III then added a Husqvarna 570xt also purchased used .Ordered a couple of rip chains from Bailey,thanks to all the advice from WB members.
I had made a couple of trips to the landfill very early this summer and retrieved some tree trunks. I had to cut them into 20 -25 inch lengths in order to load them into the back of my pick-up. Remember that I am getting older and that yougthfull strength is fading..
Finally got around to making a few boards.
1. Did not realise how much physical effort this was going to be. I know Greg laid out that great pushup senario , now I know.
2. I used to burn wood for heat , but never had a chainsaw this size. It is big enough but is not as big as it should be for this work.
3. I did not realise it was going to take that much gas and bar oil.
4.What am I going to do with all of the saw dust that is mounding up in my back yard. Did I mention that I live in a town about 13000 population?
5 Have to make stickers to dry these board.
6. I did not realise how much space a few stickered logs can take up.
7Did I mention that most of this stuff is being housed on my side of the garage? I do not have a space for my pickup this winter. Yes we get that season in South Dakota.
8. Will have to get a storage shedand make it big enough to have my KILN in. 
I have purchased the plans from Daren and just need a place to build it. Remember my stall in the garage.
9.Rockey, I still want a chunk of tha manzanita at some point, and some koa and some buckeye, etc. because that stuff does not seem to be at my landfill tree pile.I did get some lotcus that seems to be pretty nice for this first timer.
10. Total over view accessment of the CMS expierence is " Why did I wait 20 plus years to have this much enjoyment?"
I will post a couple pics of an unknown to me wood that I cut a few of these treasure board from if any of you know what it is I would like to know. Thanks for all the help, advice, encouragement, andprayer that have made this such an enjoyable experence. Wood Barter is an extension of my family.
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

David Van Asperen said:


> An update on my log milling dream that started 20 plus years ago, I finally got around to purchasing a used CSM it is an Alaskan MK III then added a Husqvarna 570xt also purchased used .Ordered a couple of rip chains from Bailey,thanks to all the advice from WB members.
> I had made a couple of trips to the landfill very early this summer and retrieved some tree trunks. I had to cut them into 20 -25 inch lengths in order to load them into the back of my pick-up. Remember that I am getting older and that yougthfull strength is fading..
> Finally got around to making a few boards.
> 1. Did not realise how much physical effort this was going to be. I know Greg laid out that great pushup senario , now I know.
> ...



You forgot #11 . . . make sure to send your wife flowers everyday for the rest of your life or expect the possibilty of marriage counseling. And #12 welcome to the club. 



Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2012)

Kinda like christmas but it comes everyday you open up a new log.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 25, 2012)

David, if you haven't already got a set of cant hooks, get a pair! bailey's has them too, get the long handled ones, I think their 5'. Cant hooks will make it so much easier to move those logs around. Take a small 6" to 12" diameter log and cut one end at an angle, then you can use the cant hooks to roll the log you want to mill onto the small log to raise one end of the log, Now you can mill down hill, gravity can be cool if you use it to your advantage! You have been bitten by the bug now! The money you spend for gas and oil will still be way less than the cost of wood. The good thing is even though you have found out that it's hard work, you still enjoyed it and are having a good time  If you have any questions, ask away, I've run a csm for quite awhile and would be happy to help you out.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks to all again for the encouragement. This all so much fun and hope to be able tocompletely fill my stall of the garage.
Greg the canthook/s are on my list after some safety gear that I do not have yet. You will see a post from time to time with some questions and also hope to be able to post a few completed project pics. Seems that this summer is fading and the list of projects that I want to make is growing but not much in the way of completed so this winter may find that happening.
Does any one have a guwss as to what type of wood that is in my first post?
I am still going to use it but would like to have an educated guess as to what it might be.
I have looked at and dreamed about those bandsaw mills for a very long time, most of the manufactures just tell me to refer to last years info that they sent me when asking for some lit. on their saws. 
Thanks again, got to sharpen the chain then off to Church.
Maybe get to cut some this afternoon.
Dave


----------



## rockb (Aug 26, 2012)

David Van Asperen said:


> Thanks to all again for the encouragement. This all so much fun and hope to be able tocompletely fill my stall of the garage.
> Greg the canthook/s are on my list after some safety gear that I do not have yet. You will see a post from time to time with some questions and also hope to be able to post a few completed project pics. Seems that this summer is fading and the list of projects that I want to make is growing but not much in the way of completed so this winter may find that happening.
> Does any one have a guwss as to what type of wood that is in my first post?
> I am still going to use it but would like to have an educated guess as to what it might be.
> ...



Hey Dave, loved your post. Brought back lots of memories of my Alaska mill and sawing "stuff". It is great fun. Have a litle Woodmizer LT10 now.....wish I hadn't waited so long to get it.... But, I do still have my Alaska mill and use it to break down larger logs. 
Keep them posts comin'.......we love that "stuff"....
Rocky/rockb


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree David, safety gear first! But those cant hooks are also safety gear, they will save your back and prevent a back injury! Not only will they help you roll logs into position they can also be used as a lever with a small log or block of wood as a fulcrum. I have lifted 5k logs easily with mine in this maner. You can also roll a log onto a block in the center of the log and then spin it on that block to steer it in the direction you want to go. For me summer time is for milling and winter is for projects and shop time. Here in Michigan when it gets cold the oil in my gravity feed aux oiler doesn't flow unless I thin it down with diesel fuel. It would have to be a very nice log to get me to mill it in the winter with a csm, but I do! You will fill every space you have with lumber in a very short time!  I watched a tree service take down 6 nice ash tree's 2 blocks from my house and I can't mill right now due to my injury:sad: When I hear a chain saw and a chipper running I check it out and can usually score. The wood in the pics kinda looks like oak, but I'm not 100% on that, did it stink when you cut it?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 26, 2012)

The wood didn't hav a bad order. I am somewhat aquanted with oak, and dont think it is oak but, The pic are not that great. Will attempt to get some better ones and I am trying to figure out where they came from. Rumor that the city had them taken out, I know a couple of fellows who work for the city so maybe can get a little more info. Also I have a state forrester in my are that I will contact .
Ahhh ,when summerfell on the weekend, asI recall that last happend in 1998 or 1997. It is a blessing when that happens, but my days off are wed.and thurs so that didn't do me alot of good.
Church and a family gathering took up my day. The last day of my vacation for the year so back to the grind.
keep making saw dust and when you get that real pretty stuff, if there is a small bit that you don't need keep me in mind and post it or at least some pics,.
Dav


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe ash, but I have never seen one with a dark heart wood like that, not sure the bark is right either? But the grain sure looks like oak.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 27, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Maybe ash, but I have never seen one with a dark heart wood like that, not sure the bark is right either? But the grain sure looks like oak.



Had a neighbor stop by this morning while I was milling a couple more of my short logs. After a lengthy visit found out he used to do quite a bit of tree removal (has a good relationship with the local tree service people) and he was quite sure that my mystry wood is hackberry. I still plan to check the forrestry guy at some point to confirm if possible. 
So for now I will assume it is hackberry.
Dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 27, 2012)

David Van Asperen said:


> An update on my log milling dream that started 20 plus years ago, I finally got around to purchasing a used CSM it is an Alaskan MK III then added a Husqvarna 570xt also purchased used .Ordered a couple of rip chains from Bailey,thanks to all the advice from WB members.
> I had made a couple of trips to the landfill very early this summer and retrieved some tree trunks. I had to cut them into 20 -25 inch lengths in order to load them into the back of my pick-up. Remember that I am getting older and that yougthfull strength is fading..
> Finally got around to making a few boards.
> 1. Did not realise how much physical effort this was going to be. I know Greg laid out that great pushup senario , now I know.
> ...



lol david this sounds like me im haveing the same dam dream only iv got 30 trees to cut. i think i might have to rent the old builders square building that closed just to store it . but hell wouldnt have it any other way its the direction iv decided to go now no turnin back. but i think ill get a wood mizer thanks for the warning:rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duckman


----------



## woodsmith (Aug 27, 2012)

It is not hackberry, not from looking at the bark, hackberry is a whitish grey with little protrusions. Ive got some mystery wood myself, crawled thw woods with a big slag of bark from the wood I have and not one tree in a few hundred acres has the same bark. I think it is going to be an oak, maybe a post oak, the wood it white and light. I'm rambling...lol


----------

